# Trek FX series



## odedidush (Jul 5, 2014)

Hi, 
I ride to work everyday about 15 miles per target, the road is diverse : road trip , sidewalks,easy gradient , sometimes holes .
This days I ride with a mountain bike to work and i want to make the riding easier. 
I've recommendations about buying Fitness bikes : TREK FX 7.3 , yesterday I went to the TREK store to test drive and they offer me to upgrade to advanced model - FX 7.5. They explained to me that they are more quickly and perform better in urban areas in terms of speed and durability. 
Also, they presented the following table compares the two models but i did not really understand the differences. 
Can you advise me which model to choose and explain to me what are the differences between the models.


Table at : 
Bike model comparison - Trek Bicycle


appreciate .


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

7.3 FX is slightly more versatile by virtue of a triple crank and wider tires. It's a little bit heavier. The 7.5FX is lighter and faster. If you're riding 15 miles each way, you'll probably be happier with the 7.5.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

One of the bikes my wife rides is an FX7.5, and she loves it...she uses it on the trails around the bayou here in Houston, there is a mix of road, cement and some dirt...she regularly rides it for 22 to 30 miles on her rides and averages around 14 mph. She used to ride a tripple ariel and likes the double fx much better.


----------

